# Question on male hedgehogs



## Logic (Jan 4, 2017)

Hey so remember how my hedge snow was pregnant and had a litter of 6 baby hogs 2 of the hogs came out to be boys I gave them away first after they weaned so I wouldn't have problems with the females getting pregnant.one of the people I gave the little boy to was a science teacher in my school she loves animals and teaches Ap environmental so she was really excited to get a hedgehog.yesterday I was able to see the little guy and I noticed he is way smaller then my frost.frost is one of the babyhogs I kept.so my question is is it normal for males to be smaller then females or is frost just getting fat? Also frost and this little guy aren't fully grown I can tell by when I put snow and frost next to each other she still has a few months until adulthood.heres some pics of frost and snow(frost is the one in the first picture)


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgehogs come me in all sizes so you can't expect them to be the same size as other ones.


----------



## Logic (Jan 4, 2017)

Oh thanks I was worried because the male looked and felt way smaller then frost even though they are the same age


----------



## Anatole (May 22, 2017)

I often notice that males seem smaller! But this is just a personnal observation, it's not scientific whatsoever. Although, Snow is really cute with his big ears haha


----------

